# How many smokers & grills do you own?



## texomakid (Sep 27, 2018)

So as of now I'm down to just my Yoder 640 pellet grill/smoker. I absolutely love this cooker but I do miss and want to cook with Charcoal & sticks again.  I'm on the verge of getting the WSM 22.5 since it appears that is a very popular, versatile, and well designed charcoal grill/smoker. I also know at some point I want a stick burner as well but that will be an all out project (maybe a retirement project in the future). I just don't see anything wrong with owning more than one cooking device and in different forms of fire/heat generation and distribution. After all, isn't that what fun about this smoking & grilling hobby?

Just curious how many of you guys have multiple cookers? Several of us list them in our signatures but I figured a thread on how many and what type would be fun.
Who out there owns the most cookers????????
I look forward to your post and pics are always encouraged and welcome.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 27, 2018)

electric, pellet, propane or stick burner. I have one of each for different cooking weather. the electric is a Masterbuilt 20070210 30-Inch Black Electric Analog Smoker, the pellet smoker is a PitBoss 700FB, my propane is a Masterbuilt 40" XL propane smoker and my stick burner is a
Offset Smoker 40" from walmart. the stick burner produces the best tasting meat but requires a lot of effort and i use it during the warm months. the propane not as much tending to, I use it during the fall" cooler days around 50 degree weather" and my pellet also during the fall and summer time, no need to baby sit this as long as you have pellets in the hopper. and my electric i use during the winter months and also if I need a "set and forget" for running errands.

the propane smoker i can use a regular grill bottle will last for about thirty hours of smoke time on medium with some difference with wind and outside temp.

Pellet grill a forty pound bag of pellets last me about 65-70 hours of smoking but there again outside temp and wind can and will change how much you use.

i like all of the smokers i have but like i said i use each one depending on weather, outside temp and the time i have.

I also have two 22" webber grills, very old. also a home made offset stick burner that's 30" long with a firebox.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 27, 2018)

Currently down to three cookers:

Louisiana Grill Championship Pro Pellet smoker (my go-to cooker now. I really like this cooker).
Smokin' It Model 2 electric (this has been used A LOT in the past, now not so much)
Charbroil Professional Gas Grill (currently on life support and will need to be replaced soon).
I'm looking to get a stick burner next year to add to the mix. My wife thinks I have too many now.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 27, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Currently down to three cookers:
> I'm looking to get a stick burner next year to add to the mix. My wife thinks I have too many now.[/QUOTE
> 
> oldsmokerdude,
> ...


----------



## slapaho_injun (Sep 27, 2018)

5


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

Four.

A lil charcoal grill.
Big Charcoal Grill.
A Dukane Propane I don't think has been used in ....5+ years?
MES.

See? I don't have an addiction.


----------



## Hank R (Sep 27, 2018)

I have 4,  
                1 NG BBQ,
                2- Little Chief smoker
                3  Big Chief smoker.
                4  Newest one is a Smokin It Smoker.


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 27, 2018)

22.5” WSM and the 22” Weber Kettle.


----------



## William89 (Sep 27, 2018)

5 right now.
Home made offset
UDS
Mes 30
Chargriller charcoal grill
Charbroil gas grill

No such thing as too many grills/smokers!


----------



## mattkm (Sep 27, 2018)

5 total= 3 are smokers- home made stick burner offset, full sized UDS, small UDS
             2 are grills-22"Weber Kettle, and no name propane.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 27, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Four.
> 
> A lil charcoal grill.
> Big Charcoal Grill.
> ...



You have a "hobby"....it's only an addiction if someone else has a problem with it! ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

humdinger said:


> You have a "hobby"....it's only an addiction if someone else has a problem with it! ;)


Oh good point ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2018)

4 smokers, 3 grills, + camp chef 36" flat top, & 26" propane fired wok. 
Oh and a turkey fryer, and a fish fryer too!
Al


----------



## humdinger (Sep 27, 2018)

I started with a Model 810-5330-S Brinkman Vertical Gas (propane) Smoker from Home depot. It makes REALLY good pulled pork.
My Landman 3895GWLA Smoky Mountain Vertical Gas Smoker, 38-Inch was added in 2012. I nicknamed it the "Gun Safe" for obvious reasons. It has a large capacity for bigger events.
Last summer I added a Weber 22in. Performer Deluxe Charcoal Smoker. I've only grilled with it, but smoking will come in time. I LOVE the little work table and charcoal bin.


----------



## Will Smoke (Sep 27, 2018)

2) 440d 820d Pit boss pellet grill, why? cause i make miracle ribs and the world needs miracles!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2018)

7 .


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 27, 2018)

4. Kamado Joe Big Joe, Chargriller Akorn, Akorn Jr. and Camp Chef 600 Flattop griddle. I will be adding a pellet grill next spring, just haven't decided on which one yet.


----------



## az porky (Sep 27, 2018)

texomakid said:


> So as of now I'm down to just my Yoder 640 pellet grill/smoker. I absolutely love this cooker but I do miss and want to cook with Charcoal & sticks again.  I'm on the verge of getting the WSM 22.5 since it appears that is a very popular, versatile, and well designed charcoal grill/smoker. I also know at some point I want a stick burner as well but that will be an all out project (maybe a retirement project in the future). I just don't see anything wrong with owning more than one cooking device and in different forms of fire/heat generation and distribution. After all, isn't that what fun about this smoking & grilling hobby?
> 
> Just curious how many of you guys have multiple cookers? Several of us list them in our signatures but I figured a thread on how many and what type would be fun.
> Who out there owns the most cookers????????
> I look forward to your post and pics are always encouraged and welcome.


----------



## az porky (Sep 27, 2018)

One smoke and two grills


----------



## dcecil (Sep 27, 2018)

1. Lang 36inch 2. OK Joe Weber22.5 3. Blackstone 36inch flat griddle 4. Camp Chef 3 Burner + 26inch flat griddle.  Love everyone of them.  They all serve a purpose.  Still looking for some sort of set and forget so I can start my cooks before church on Sundays.


----------



## T3660 (Sep 27, 2018)

3 smokers and 2 grills and a 4 burner flat top skillet


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 27, 2018)

Currently 5, but I’m hoping Santa brings #6(Blackstone griddle).


----------



## az porky (Sep 27, 2018)

az porky said:


> One smoke and two grills


Ok mes40 Bt,22” Webber grill,and some other kind


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 27, 2018)

22.5" WSM.
22.5" Kettle
18.5" Kettle, now unused, waiting to be turned into something. 
Rusted out gas grill, except for the side burner, which gets used constantly as a charcoal starter and coffee roaster.

I'm still fantasizing about a dream outdoor kitchen. It will have MANY different types of cooking ovens/grills/smokers, etc.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2018)

I own a MES40 and Bradley for smokers. I own a Vision Kamado , Traeger Mini and Holland Gas for grills, I also have a 36 inch flat grill. and drum roll....................................... Soon I will have my first competition level smoker as I am getting a used 270 KC model, cant wait to fire it up.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 27, 2018)

22" WSM
26" Weber Kettle
22" Weber Kettle
Char Griller duo w/side firebox(hasn't been used in years)

Chris


----------



## texomakid (Sep 27, 2018)

This is a cool thread. Heck I forgot about my Boil King 4 burner Propane grill and my 2 1/2 gal Cajun Fryer.
Yep, this is all I needed to push me into adding a cooker. I'm getting a WSM 22.5 now for sure. It's become clear to me that we can't have too many cookers!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2018)

Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24"
Charbroil Tru-Infrared Commercial 5 burner
22" Weber Premium Kettle, the unloved red headed step child


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 27, 2018)

3 - OKJ Highland, Lodge Sportsman Grill and a Char-Broil Big Easy Oilless Fryer.

I just purchased the Char-Broil grill top for the Oilless fryer.  It’s actually designed for the Char-Broil Big Easy 3 in 1 but works on my unit to convert the fryer to a gas grill if needed.


----------



## phatbac (Sep 28, 2018)

I feel like running out buying a smoker or grill i have 2 smokers and 2 grills and i gotta keep up!

What i have is below.....

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## navigator (Sep 28, 2018)

I am an addict :)

Lone Star Grillz LG Insulated Cabinet Smoker
Yoder YS 640
Cookshack FEC-120 (Cabin)
Big Green Egg Large (headed to cabin)
Big Green Egg Mini Max
Carson Rodizio Brazilian Rotisserie
Uuni Pro Pizza Oven
26" Weber Kettle
36" Blackstone Griddle (Cabin)
Dyna-Glo HD Charcoal Grill (Used for the Carson Rodizio)
2- Weber Genesis 2000 Gas (one at cabin) the one at home hasn't been used in 5 years or so.
Masterbuilt MES 340G Electric (cold smoking and smoking fish)


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2018)

navigator said:


> I am an addict :)
> 
> Lone Star Grillz LG Insulated Cabinet Smoker
> Yoder YS 640
> ...


 So I’m going to show this to my wife and let her know my support group now has two members LOL!! Seriously super nice stuff! I just added the Blackstone to my collection and love it too.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 28, 2018)

Navigator that is a fine collection of cookers.
When my WSM 22.5 shows up next week on the Brown truck and my wife gives me that look I'm gonna show here this thread......... "See babe, Some of these guys have a lot more cookers than we do?"

She too loves the final product so I doubt there will be any real complaints.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2018)

Not hard to count:
"MES 40 Gen #2.5". Smoker
"Weber "Q" Gas Grill".
Also a "Sous Vide Supreme" in the kitchen.

Bear

Edit: I left out my Little Smokie Joe Weber.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 28, 2018)

*Pitts & Spitts 1250 Pellet Pooper:*







*Weber 26:*







*Weber 22" (newest addition)*







*Masterbuilt Extra Wide*







Just gave away the gasser to a friend and the MB Propane smoker is next on the chopping block.

Soon to be building a Stumps clone...


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 28, 2018)

hahaha too many! See my signature!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm running a 1990 Weber 22, I'll be smoking ghost peppers on it today. I run a Masterbuilt offset, see my sig. I have a Lodge Sportsman which doesn't see much use. There's also a big gas grill which isn't mine but I can use it.

I'd like to run a little shoebox charcoal grill again.


----------



## shoebe (Sep 28, 2018)

22.5 performer, 22.5 WSM and weber spirit


----------



## Day-licious BBQ (Sep 28, 2018)

Currently 5.
Weber kettle
Another Weber kettle
Gas grill (mainly use the side burner to light charcoal chimneys)
UDS (everyone should have one)
Humphreys Half Pint

Looking at another insulated cabinet now......


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 28, 2018)

I have two currently.  I have a Little Chief but have only used it once to smoke some sunflower seeds.  Strangely what I smoke on is an old propane grill that I never had the gas hooked up to.  Friend gave it to me so I decided to use it.  Took out the hardware on the bottom and use pans for charcoal\wood to smoke.  Sets up in my yard so even with the wind closed it carries enough smoke through the gaps to get the job done.  It is not much but it really does doe the job.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> I'm running a 1990 Weber 22, I'll be smoking ghost peppers on it today. I run a Masterbuilt offset, see my sig. I have a Lodge Sportsman which doesn't see much use. There's also a big gas grill which isn't mine but I can use it.
> 
> I'd like to run a little shoebox charcoal grill again.


 Best be careful, good chance those peppers smoke your smoker instead of the other way around.


----------



## ristau5741 (Oct 3, 2018)

I have 2, char-griller offset, and a vertical brinkman, both are stick/charcoal burners.  use the char-griller for the big stuff, chickens, briskets, pork shoulders, and use the smaller brinkman for moinks, sausages, cheeses and stuff like that.


----------



## schabs81 (Nov 15, 2018)

I have four. 

Ys 640 
2 weber's one performance other just normal kettle
Small bge which I just bought cause it was 50bucks what a steal


----------



## kawboy (Nov 16, 2018)

Four smokers and four grills.
New Braunsfel off-set
Brinkman cabinet style charcoal
2 bullet style water smokers
and three tanks waiting to turn into another off-set and/or grills
one gas grill
one orange Webber
one smokey joe
one hibachi


----------



## radman (Nov 16, 2018)

Have four all Traeger's  Work great


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 16, 2018)

1 mes 30, charbroil barrel smoker, weber grill


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 18, 2018)

Living in a house that is attached on both sides, no garage, a crowded basement, with usable backyard space of 20'x30', I count myself lucky to have a MES30, a charbroil barrel smoker, and a Ducane 4-burner propane grill :)


----------



## MMeagher (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a MES 30", Masterbuilt XL Propane, Char-Broil Silver Smoker, Lone Star Grillz Large Cabinet Smoker, Camp Chef Explorer 3 Burner stove, Dutch oven table, @ 10 Dutch Ovens, and my neighbors think I'm crazy...until they smell the smoke!


----------

